# Bass Pro Vs. Cabelas



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any insight or preferences to these two brands of Rods. I was looking into either bass pro's 270 line of rods, or the lst line from cabelas. I was also wondering if the reels mattered much when using lower weighted rods (3-6wt). Any other suggestions would be much appreciated. I did also see a winston passport rod as $199. which way would you lean?


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Not a direct answer but I like the Gander Mountain rods and reels since it is more convenient for me to go there. Take in one of their outfits and no questions on getting an exchange.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I buy most of my stuff at cabelas and get most of it free. Use thier visa to buy your everyday stuff and accumulate free gear. Their selection is 5times bass pro.

Heck I got a Simms jacket, waders, boots, clothing, rods, reels, line, flies, tackle of all sorts, things for the cabin, you name it! All free!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Cabelas (I'll also add LL Bean here) FAR surpass Bass Pro in my opinion. I have had 2 Bass Pro rods (purchased with gift cards) & I trashed both! I've never had an issue with Cabela's private label gear. In addition, Bass Pro's customer service is suspect at best while Cabela's has been fine. Also keep in mind that ll Bean is free shipping & no tax here in Ohio. A friend just left here after ordering an LL Bean Streamlight reel, which is a great reel for $70.00 to $90.00...in addition, they are 10% off thru Sunday (the 2 larger sizes are not available until 12/5/11 but buy now & you still get the 10% off) & that purchase gets you a $10.00 gift card, although that may be for LL Bean credit card holders..call their customer service to find out. Cabela's Prestige reels are also a good buy.
Don't rule out St Croix and/or Gander Mountain for inexpensive yet very serviceable fly rods.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I ordered a bass pro fly rod 1st they contacted me like 4 days later saying they didn't have it so i went with cabela's and never had a problem.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

reel wont matter much.

Id skip both cabelas and bass pro and pick up a diamondback off ebay. its twice the rod at half the price. get one new and it will still be under warranty.


----------

